# De Rikketik beurs, is dat...



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

...wat?

Als ik zo de website en de foto's bekijk dan lijkt het best wel meer gericht op klokken (en schoenen http://www.derikketik.nl/images/cuijk01.jpg :-s ;-))
Vraag me dus af of het voor mij als verse mechanische horlogeliefhebber de moeite van het bezoeken waard is.
Zijn er bv wel redelijk wat stands met nieuwe, tweedehands of vintage horloges?


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Hier ben ik dus ook benieuwd naar, aangezien eind volgende maand er weer een beurs is, Houd dit topoc even in de gaten


----------



## Peerke (Sep 19, 2012)

Er zijn ook altijd veel horloges te vinden hoor.


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Er zijn heel veel horloges te vinden idd. Het meeste is vintage, en daarvan is het meeste van high-end merken als Rolex en Breitling e.d. (lees: duur).
Verder is het voor horlogebandjes erg goed shoppen daar. Erg veel stands met die spullen. 

Is zeker de moeite waard om 's te gaan kijken.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ben er één keer geweest en heel misschien aankomende keer weer met iemand die 'echt' verstand heeft van horloges. 


De eerste keer vond ik het een vieze muffe bende met veel troep. Met name veel neppers gezien die open en bloot verkocht werden. Enfin, een ieder zijn ding, maar wellicht nu ik met een expert ga dat ik er anders tegenaan ga kijken.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bedankt voor de info!
Zal het een kans geven, ben benieuwd.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoe is het gesteld met de beschikbaarheid van gereedschap en onderdelen? Ik ben bang dat ik voor m'n Timex een nieuwe stem nodig heb (hoe heet het geheel in het nederlands) en ik heb wat glaasjes te vervangen. (en 1 te verwijderen om een wijzer terug te kunnen plaatsen)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

T_I said:


> Hoe is het gesteld met de beschikbaarheid van gereedschap en onderdelen? Ik ben bang dat ik voor m'n Timex een nieuwe stem nodig heb (hoe heet het geheel in het nederlands) en ik heb wat glaasjes te vervangen. (en 1 te verwijderen om een wijzer terug te kunnen plaatsen)


Allebei aanwezig, alhoewel onderdelen minder.

Om glas te verwijderen zijn er verschillende gereedschappen en is ook mede afhankelijk hoe het glas vast zit.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Vandaag Rikketik bezocht.
Het was best een stoffige bedoening. Veel handelaren. Ik had een beetje gehoopt op enkele juweliers die groots uitpakten maar daar is deze beurs misschien niet geschikt voor.
De beurs richt zich wat horloges betreft vooral op tweedehands en vintage en daar richt ik me (nog?) niet op.
Ik ben nog wel even bij monsterwatches geweest maar helaas had hij de Seiko Sumo niet bij zich. Voor mij jammer omdat ik deze in het blauw op het oog heb. Wel leuk om de vele Seiko varianten en mods te zien.
Er waren best veel Duitse stands en zelfs wat Russen. Leuk om de strela's in het echt te aanschouwen.
Helaas ben ik niet geslaagd voor de bandjes waarnaar ik op zoek was. Er waren er genoeg, alleen niet wat ik zocht.

Ik ben er in ieder geval nu een keer geweest en weet wat het is en dat het niet echt iets voor mij is. Misschien ooit wel als ik iets specifieks zoek (vintage of waarvan ik weet dat het er is)

oh ja, voor mensen die boeken over horloges zoeken is een bezoekje zeker aan te raden.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

merl said:


> Vandaag Rikketik bezocht.
> 
> oh ja, voor mensen die boeken over horloges zoeken is een bezoekje zeker aan te raden.


Ik ben gisteren ook geweest en ik vond het een geinige beurs, leuk struinen en ruim opgezet, tijd om even te kletsen met liefhebbers e.d. Wel weinig aanbod. M'n vrouw had als eerste buit, een leuk dames horloge uit een grabbelbak. Daarna had ik buit met een bandje voor m'n Luch en bij een stand van een deelnemer met een groot deel van de 'inboedel' van z'n vader flink bij gekletst. (en in een grabbelbak daar 1 horloge voor m'n vrouw en 2 voor mezelf gevangen)

De prijsstelling van het gereedschap vond ik minder. Allemaal dezelfde Chinese spullen en allemaal met ruim 100% toeslag t.o.v. de online prijs. Weinig boeken. Wel een stand met info over klokken maken, maar die mensen moedigde de hobbyist niet aan, maar rade elk werk dat je evt. zelf wil doen pertinent af. (Vond ik wel een domper)

Daarna ontdekte we dat er nog een 2e hal was. Gigantisch groot, veel te druk en inderdaad erg stoffig. Daar waren veel klokken en horloges. Veel van het zelfde. Ik zoek apart, dus weinig naar mijn smaak. Ook veel boeken, maar slechts 1 stand die wat nuttigs had (lees over de werking van de horloges/klokken), verder alleen maar ploatjes, prijslijsten en namen van merken/reparateurs, Voor de doe-het-zelver was er naast bergen onderdelen en gereedschap weinig te vinden.
Wel 2 stands van opleiding instituten voor uurwerk techniek, sieraden e.d.

We waren wel wat laat en weten nu wel dat de volgende keer we en meer tijd inplannen, van te voren een budget en een shopping list maken en een klein budget vaststellen voor 'geinige' vondsten. (We hebben een horloge voor m'n vrouw om budgetaire redenen laten liggen)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dit keer dus helaas niet geweest, maar leuk om jullie ervaring te lezen! 

Hoop de volgende keer onder begeleiding te kunnen gaan. Zodat ik weet wat ik allemaal voor me zie. ;-)


----------



## Sebas_H (Aug 20, 2012)

13 januari 2013 weer 1tje in Houten. Misschien dat ik eens een kijkje ga nemen. Wanneer de verwachtingen laag zijn kan het ook niet tegenvallen.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Sebas_H said:


> 13 januari 2013 weer 1tje in Houten. Misschien dat ik eens een kijkje ga nemen. Wanneer de verwachtingen laag zijn kan het ook niet tegenvallen.


Het was de laatste keer gezellig in de kleine hal, de grote vond ik wat te vol. Het is een beetje te vergelijken met de oude HCC dagen (eind jaren 80 vorige eeuw), een hal antousiastelingen (met handel natuurlijk) en 1 hal puur handel. (Zo kwam het in elk geval op mij over)


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Ik ben er een tijdje geleden geweest met een vriend om een zakhorloge te identificeren. Vond het maar een stoffige bedoening en errrrrug druk. Bovendien trekken klokken en tweedehands spul me niet zo. En bovendien kon ik Rob van Monsterwatches niet vinden :-(


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

HertogJanNL said:


> Ik ben er een tijdje geleden geweest met een vriend om een zakhorloge te identificeren. Vond het maar een stoffige bedoening en errrrrug druk. Bovendien trekken klokken en tweedehands spul me niet zo. En bovendien kon ik Rob van Monsterwatches niet vinden :-(


Heb je nu wel goede info over het zakhorloge?


----------



## Laro13 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hallo allemaal,

Is deze beurs ook interessant voor Casio liefhebbers?
Hebben ze stands met casio onderdelen?

Bedankt!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Zou best wel eens kunnen. Toen wij vorig jaar gingen bleek de beurs een stuk kleiner te zijn dan een jaar ervoor. (We gaan altijd naar de oktober versie) Er was toen een hoop aan gereedschap en onderdelen te vinden. (naast horloges, klokken,...)


----------



## marco v (Aug 22, 2009)

Ik ben een maandje of wat geleden geweest en vond dat het erg minimaal was. 1 zaal in tegenstelling tot 2 zalen van de keer daarvoor. Is hij kleiner geworden?
Zaterdag ga ik niet, maar in oktober ga ik weer een kijkje nemen.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Ik ben er een aantal jaar geleden eens geweest, vond het niet echt heel super, misschien wel als je van vintage en klokken houdt.
Ik ga komende zaterdag wel, ik heb een nieuwe horlogedoos, bandjes (Hirsch, hopelijk te vinden daar) en wat simpel gereedschap nodig.


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Hirsch hebben ze volgens mij wel. de laatste keer dat ik er was -een hele poos terug- stond er een hele stand van dehorlogebandenspecialist, die hebben ook Hirsch banden.


----------



## Laro13 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, bedankt allemaal.
Misschien dat ik zaterdag toch even ga kijken.


----------



## Laro13 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ik ben vandaag toch maar even gaan kijken. Het was een mooie beurs, maar helaas heel weinig Casio spullen gezien. Was op een hand te tellen.
Ik hoopte op een standje met allemaal casio onderdelen.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Ook even geweest. Viel me tegen eigenlijk. Veel oude onderdelen. 
Wel nog even bij Seiko Rob gekeken.


----------

